# Has anybody been told to move to donor eggs?



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Everybody


I was wondering if anybody who is or has been or knows somebody who has treated by ARGC has been told to proceed with donor eggs?


I was sort of expecting to be told to move onto donor eggs during my last follow up, but have been encouraged to continue with my own eggs. I am delighted about that, but after 5 failed IUIs, and 4 failed IVFs and 1 BPF with IVF two years ago and m/c at 8 weeks.. - I am just wondering what to do.


I would love to hear from those who have been referred onto donor eggs, specially by ARGC.
Many thanks
Flower xx


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Flower,

I'm really sorry to hear that you have had such a long journey and are in that limbo stage, not knowing whether to try again with your own eggs or move to DE. I was 'lucky' as my response to the stims was so bad that the chances of getting the one good egg we needed was miniscule, so the move to DE for me was made much easier. I signed on for DE just before my 42nd birthday and was fortunate in that my wait was only 4 months. Though our fresh cycle didn't take we had success with our frozen embryos and our beautiful daughter is now nearly 9 months. We lost 3 babes and had a lot of heartache but our gorgeous girl made it all worthwhile and I could not love her more if that single cell we were given had been mine.

Speak again to your consultants to make sure you understand what your chances of success are with OE. You could always try another OE cycle if you feel like you need closure whilst on the waiting list for DE. Array CGH might also be an option as this would pre-screen for the eggs which have normal chromosomes (Care clinics can do this testing) if you produce a good number of eggs. You might also consider immune testing to rule out any issues (I was planning on doing this if my FET hadn't worked).

I hope you can get some answers and find the right path for you to get your BFP. It's tough, but you just have to believe that you can get there.

Caroline


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi Flower....I was given the 'donor egg' chat after my failed FET from my 2nd cycle. I had a cycle when I was 40 with DE and got a BFP but sadly went on to have a MMC (we have sperm issues as well and it was put down to this)
We did then have another cycle with my own eggs as we won NHS funding (had been fighting for a few years) but I only produced 2 eggs on maximum stimms and only 1 fertilised. It was 11 cells at 3 days so I knew it was far too advanced.

We are now waiting to be matched for a 2nd DE cycle and this time we're using donor sperm as well to over ride the sperm issue.

I think you have to decide when you're ready for DE. My friend carried on trying with her own eggs until she was 41 and didn't respond. She feels cheated now that her Consultant didn't suggest DE but let her fork out more ££££'s to try with her OE.
For me it was a no brainer....the statistics of a live birth rose from 7% to 65%.
Good luck xxx


----------

